# Why is my cockatiel favoring one foot over the other???Help Plz?



## candlelight09 (Feb 26, 2010)

I got a young cockatiel and i just noticed that she is not able to grip with her left foot. She has her wings clipped, but she does try to fly to no avail. She jumped from my shoulder and fluttered to the ground, but i have two thick carpets where she landed. Other than that she has not had any falls or spills. Also she was born on dec.20,2009. So she is pretty young. She is eating and drinking. She is also playing with her toys. But still, i am worried. I don't have an avian vet within60 miles of my house and i really cant afford them. Last time i took my budgie to one and she died the next day...so if any individual has any info, then i would appreciatte it. Also if her leg is broken, then can i wrap it with gauze. please help...thx


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She might have just sprained it, hopefully it’s not broken.

Have you got a little cage to put her in? like a hospital cage? if you don’t, don’t worry.

Put a very thick layer of either newspaper or paper towels on the bottom of her cage so that she has a soft surface to sit on. You can lower a perch or even a rope perch (which is a lot softer) which will be easier for her to grip onto - make sure the perch(s) is not too far from the floor in case she was to fall off the perch.

Put food and water dishes on the floor in the corner also, shallow bowls preferably so she can reach them easily and won’t tip them. 

Keep her away from drafts and don’t let her get chilled, if you have a warm spot in your house it’d be ideal to put her wherever is the warmest, but not too warm. (I think it’s 80-85F) She needs to be in a room that is quiet and as stress-free as possible.

Watch her closely, if she doesn’t get any better or if it gets worse, she will need to see an Avian Vet ASAP. Don’t wrap it with anything either!

Good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you look at the ankle/joint does it look normal in size in comparison to the ankle/joint on the other leg?

What is the birds diet?


----------



## candlelight09 (Feb 26, 2010)

*she seems to be getting better*

Well i took her out today and she seemed a bit better. There was no discoloration on her leg or foot. She is on a pellet diet with some seed and veggies and fruits. although she doesn't like the veggies or the fruit. I don't know why but when i take her out of her cage, she tries to fly off my hand. i don't know if i am encouraging this or what but i alsways pick her back up, only to have her fly off again. This worries me because if i have her downstairs, it is not carpeted and she could get hurt even more so. I put her perches lower to the floor, and put a soft t-shirt covered by paper towel on the floor of her cage. She has been eating and drinking normally. Is there anything i can do like put some aspirin in her water to help. She still is favoring that foot, but less so now. She also tried to grip a little bit. But i am worried that she might be in pain. Thanks for ur replies.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Pain and Swelling from an Injury: *What my vet has recommended for pain is to dissolve 1 baby aspirin in 8 ounce of water, and use for the drinking water.

*Diet Related:*Many times lameness can be a signal for other health problems, especially with a pelleted diet. You might want to add some cherry juice (from a healthfood store, or sqweeze fresh cherries) in the water, just enough to lighly tint the water pale pink for a week or so. If the bird will eat celery tops offer some. Both help if there is a problem with the kidneys or the onset of gout by helping to break up some of the uric acid in the system.


----------

